# Busted



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

*I plan on building a rolling ground blind that I can tow behind a quad and drop off in the woods. A friend of mine said " you better take the wheels off when you get it where you want it" he thinks I could be ticketed for hunting from a vehicle. I laughed it off cuz I believe that law is for a motorized vehicle of some kind. What do you guys think?*


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

On a trailer you're good. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> isnt driving through the woods illegal?


Depends on who's woods they're driving in I guess. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## DENVAN (Sep 22, 2011)

boomer_x7 said:


> isnt driving through the woods illegal?


 Private property, blind will get towed out into the woods with a quad, disconnected from the quad, get in, sit down, hunt.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

DENVAN said:


> Private property, blind will get towed out into the woods with a quad, disconnected from the quad, get in, sit down, hunt.


If this is your plan and you _always disconnect from the quad_, I can't see anything in the current rules that you would be breaking. The hunting guide only talks about motor or self propelled vehicles:


It is illegal to: Hunt or pursue wild animals or birds from a car, snowmobile, aircraft, motorboat, personal water craft, ORV or other motorized vehicle, or by a sailboat.
IMO, using the insurance rule, as soon as you connect a trailer to your vehicle, the trailer becomes part of the vehicle. So I would always make sure that it is disconnected when hunting to remove any doubt. 

Also, if you do an internet search of "trailer hunting blinds" you will find there are companies that make and sell what you are looking to build. You might also get some good ideas by looking at these setups.

Since you say your plan is "towed out into the woods", and your not just hauling around the edge of a corn field, one of the best setups I have used is to attach the trailer to the side of the blind, then just unhook and stand the blind upright in the hunting spot. This allows you to keep a low profile in the woods when hauling the blind and basically it can go anywhere you can drive your quad without having to worry about all the overhead branches blocking your path or tearing up your blind.


----------

